# Atomic Apple Cyser



## maurtis (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey all,

After making a couple gallons of JAOM (I was very pleased with the results), I tried two gallons of BOMM and was not pleased with those results. I may have done something wrong, but the results were not as satisfying to me even after a few months, unlike the JAOM.

So I figured I would try an apple cyser. I made two variants, one backsweetening with honey and the other with a pack of Atomic Fireballs (26 were in the pack I bought). Both turned out great!

Here is the general recipe I used:

Apple cyser
Recipe Type: All Grain
Yeast: Red star bread yeast
Batch Size (Gallons): 1
Original Gravity: Unknown
Final Gravity: Unknown
Boiling Time (Minutes): ZERO!
Color: Golden
Primary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp): 15 days 71deg
Secondary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp): 11 days same temp
Tasting Notes: Will taste strongly of cinnamon at first but will smooth and settle with aging

Apple cyser

2.5 pounds of clover honey
1 cinnamon stick
1 ounce box of raisins
Topped to 1 gallon with organic apple juice. Wait until it clears; rack it for 10 days with 2 Granny Smith apples. Wait. Bottle it. Age it . Enjoy.

I used Fleischmanns bread yeast since that is what I already had on hand, and Central Market Organic Apple Juice. So when racking off the lees and onto the apples, one batch I added some honey dissolved in water and the other batch I dissolved the atomic fireballs in water and used that.

Again, both batches turned out great but most people preferred the Atomic Fireball cyser. It was sweet, but not sickeningly so. Quite delightful. It cleared nicely and ended up a clear medium red.

Unfortunately, the only picture I took after racking was to show the vibrant red. After clearing it did calm down a bit.


----------



## heatherd (Jul 27, 2014)

Good ol Central Market - I miss HEB! I lived in San Antonio for ten years and designed stores for HEB while I was there. Can't get Poteet strawberry ice cream here.


----------

